# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Senderuela (Marasmius oreades)

## Azuer

Hola compañeros,

Subo fotos de una seta comestible muy frecuente y que probablemente ya conozcáis, la Senderuela o _Marasmius oreades_. Suele crecer formando los famosos "corros de brujas" o  agrupaciones circulares de numerosos ejemplares, en lugares abiertos y soleados, en praderas, márgenes de caminos, claros herbosos de bosques o en parques y jardines. Cuando aparece suele ser muy abundante por lo que se puede conservar deshidratada durante mucho tiempo, teniendo la cualidad de que no pierde casi nada su aroma y sabor. Es una seta apta para acompañar guisos y sopas o condimentar salsas. Cruda es algo tóxica debido al ácido cianhídrico que contiene, por lo que es necesario consumirla siempre cocinada. También es conveniente aprovechar sólo los sombreros y desechar los pies que resultan algo tenaces y elásticos.

Se reconoce, aparte de por su hábitat y modo de crecimiento, por su sombrero al principio cónico o convexo que, cuando se extiende, mantiene un mamelón en el centro. La cutícula cambia de color dependiendo de la humedad ambiental, siendo de color ocre anaranjado o rojizo en húmedo, más oscuro en el centro, y palideciendo hasta el crema, o de corteza de pan al deshidratarse. El margen es delgado, traslúcido y estriado, levantándose en la madurez. Las láminas no están muy apretadas, de color blanco, beige o crema, no llegan al pie y están separadas por laminillas del mismo color. El pie es largo, cilíndrico, con la base algo bulbosa, fistuloso con la edad, del mismo color que el sombrero y más pálido en su extremo superior, muy elástico, teniendo la cualidad de doblarse o de retorcerse sobre sí mismo sin llegar a romperse. La carne es elástica, de color blanquecino o crema de sabor suave y olor ciánico (a almendras amargas).


Corro de brujas de senderuelas:



Senderuelas:












Hay que tener cuidado de no confundirla con _Marasmius collinus_, que puede crecer en los mismos sitios y es tóxica, pero ésta tiene el pie frágil y quebradizo y presenta un olor algo desagradable (no a almendras amargas). También se parece mucho _Gymnopus dryophilus_, que suele crecer en bosques y presenta láminas mucho más apretadas y juntas.


Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (16-nov-2015),HUESITO (16-nov-2015),JMTrigos (15-nov-2015),Jonasino (16-nov-2015),Los terrines (15-nov-2015),perdiguera (16-nov-2015),willi (16-nov-2015)

----------

